# Suche kleines Display mit HDMI Eingang



## Milch-Mann (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen "Monitor" mit einem HDMI Eingang (so zwischen 7 und 11")

Hintergrund: Ich habe mir das Gooseberry-Board bestellt und habe u.a. damit vor, auf meine Musiksammlung zuzugreifen und diese auch abzuspielen. Momentan ist der Aufwand das über die Anlage zu betreiben ein wenig nervig - daher diese Alternative.
Habe selbst schon danach gesucht, allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Preislich sollte alles so niedrig wie möglich gehalten werden, sagen wir maximal 100 € (sofern überhaupt realistisch). Zum Beispiel ein digitaler Bilderrahmen mit HDMI Eingang (mit Ausgang gibts ja viele) wäre eine gute Lösung.
Sollte jemand so ein Gerät mit Touchscreen finden, wäre das natürlich grandios 

Hoffe jemand hat für mich eine Quelle parat


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Der hier hätte sogar Tocuhscreen, aber kostet 200€: Faytech FT0100TMS 26,4 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   oder das hier in 7 Zoll für 140€, aber keine Ahnung, wie gut es ist: Faytech 7" Touch Monitor silber, 7" (FT0070TMS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

andere finde ich nicht... für zB Autos gibt es auch Displays, zB für die Kopfstütze, so dass die Leute hinten nen FIlm schauen können - aber ich find da irgendwie nix passendes außer direkt ganzen Playern, also quasi ein Display mit eingebautem Player, wo du das Display aber nicht wie nen Monitor nutzen kannst...


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2012)

Naja, wie wäre es, statt einem kleinen Monitor, mit einem kleinen Fernseher?


----------

